# BREEDERS NEAR TALLAHASSEE, FLORIDA ? Please chime in...



## nasd90 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vom Landholz GSD's

I've met two of their dogs (Jethro and Keyzah) and loved them. Gala is a Landholz dog and she is with Johnson-Haus so you can check out there website also to see an example of what Landholz produces. They aren't in Fl but still worth looking at their site to see Gala

Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick MD


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This breeder is in Boca, I wouldn't limit your search to your town...there are plenty of good breeders within a days drive or those that will ship responsibly. Your new pup will be spending the next decade+ with you, worth looking beyond your town and taking time to research what you really want for a great match.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

What are you looking for in your new puppy?

This is not a breeder, but a breed club. You may want to contact them and see what they say about breeders in that area:

http://gsdcnfl.yolasite.com/

Good luck!


----------

